# 1 or 2 gable vents on shed?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Install a ridge vent and it will vent whole roof not just the end.


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Installed gable vent cause I didn't want to do ridge. It's newly shingled and I don't want to tear it up


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Only semi tearing up. Snap a line, set skil saw depth, cut, put ridge vent over top, nail down, done and done. That said, your gable vents while more difficult will work also. Ront


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. 2 questions. 
Do shingles need to be glued over ridge vent or can it stay bare with nothing at the peak? 

Second. Is a gable vent on back side sufficient or so you need one in front and back?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Different types of ridge vents. Ones I've used are a plastic corrugated deal that goes over ridge and then gets shingles nailed to it just like you would nail down normal ridge shingles, no glue. 

As to whether the gable vent is sufficient, the it out this summer and see. If you need more ventilation, add more vent. Ron


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Olcrazy1 said:


> Thanks. 2 questions.
> Do shingles need to be glued over ridge vent or can it stay bare with nothing at the peak?
> 
> Second. Is a gable vent on back side sufficient or so you need one in front and back?


Nial-over (with regular ridge cap shingle) or metal (aluminum, comes in 10ft sections). No glue on shingles


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Read page 605 "Example" here; http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false You have even less exhaust than intake due to having only one end open for exhaust.... it will be hot.

Gary


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

You could also jus cut in a few standard vents. Less invasive then ridge vent. On a shed that size 2 50sq in vents would be more then adequate.


----------

